# Garage Defend R35



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Garage Defend's new R35 GT-R, modifications include: Blitz Nur Spec F-Ti exhaust system, Blitz front pipe, Voltex dry carbon wing, Carbon lip, Canards, grill, ats&across LSD, Bride seats.

Lots of newbies on the forum, so for those who don't know Garage Defend are a tuning shop and car sales dealer in Japan. They also do alot of track events.


----------



## vipv35 (May 21, 2007)

not a fan


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats cool 

when you doing that to yours ben?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm interested in the exhaust, my brother has a blizt nur on his imprezza and its extremely throaty. Is the blitz exhaust available for sale yet?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks retarded but I guess it's functional.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great and all functional.


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn thats ugly.


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

Think it looks decent, although need to see it from more angles to be sure


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Not a fan of the rear wing.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is how you do aero parts:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks pretty tacky, though maybe still a work in progress??


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Got rice?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

not a fan of that at all.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

say it with me... RICE. this is exacly what ghosn was afraid of.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

This car will be on display at the Nagoya bay Auto trend show. on the 7th

The effective part of the canard actually looks fairly small. 

The rear wing is one of the less attractive desgns I have seen.

When it is flogging around the circuit. everyone will love it. 
Just like the defend GTR34 which most people love.

You guys had better get used to the fact that people will modify the new GTR. Most of you are waiting for it. It's interesting.

And don't compare it to the Super GT car. Some bad things can be said about that design too.

It has one of the Ugliest bonnets ever! Square holes, 45 triangle wedge vents, rounded centre lump. effective maybe but attractive -- no way.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> say it with me... RICE. this is exacly what ghosn was afraid of.


I dont think it looks all that bad. At least its purposefull. Rice would be sticking a GT-Wing on the back for just road driving. At least this one is going to be tracked.


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

It looks crap. what the hell are those cannards all about?


Pre: Drag CO .27
Post: Drag CO .50


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

If it's going to be a track car only I can understand but if that tuning is for road version then well uhummm.... #¤&"!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

GTRJack said:


> If it's going to be a track car only I can understand but if that tuning is for road version then well uhummm.... #¤&"!


One thing I noticed in my last trip to Japan is that I don't really see the tricked out rides during the day, ie as a commuter/daily drive.


----------



## DanH (Mar 3, 2008)

vile. And I don't believe for a moment it is functional.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

From Nagoya


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

Decided i dont like it after that pic.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Althought it does look nicer in the 2nd picture I have to agree with Vips


vipv35 said:


> not a fan


I'm not saying I hate it, its rice, it's not fuctional and purposful etc. i'm just saying i'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I would really like to know how it sounds with the Blitz exhaust on.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That rear wing looks dated on a new car like that .


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

honestly i think the cannards look nice, i dont think they look like rice.

i know that normal cannards dont work for teh gtr as shown by amuse:
Power House Amuse R35 GT-R Into 59's @ Tsukuba
annother link:
Amuse breaks the one minute barrier « Kultivate’s Weblog

these should work much better due to the design of the gt-r's front end. i would like to see a bit more in the front splitter, but its nice as is.

alot of these racing teams do add these things on for function, not rice. they do help, and here is one team that uses wind tunel testing to prove it (tho others have done so too, especially this day, a few teams tested the parts).
Sunline 350Z at the windtunnel « Kultivate’s Weblog
annother car.
ASM kicking it up a notch « Kultivate’s Weblog

so i know alot of these kits are just for show, but this honestly hasnt been provent to be benifit or not, im going to say it is, thats just my thing. alot of people also like the voltex wing, i belive you can tune it for your track/car. its rice if you put it on a car thats not racing, but its benificial on a race track, especially for such a car such as the GT-R.

i would like to see the front fascia to have air dams like the concept, make those functional to have ducts to the brakes.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Looks like a sea captain from the 1700s, the sideburns look; could be a Harley rider, too.


----------

